# my first time aquascaping!



## glenn (18 Jul 2009)

well i have had the manzi wood for a day now and all the while i have been dry scaping with it. here are some pics of what i have come up with, bare in mind its my first ever time aquascaping, and some constructive feedback is very welcome. 
1




2




3




4




5




6





which one do you think is best as it is...(forgetting the plants for now)


----------



## a1Matt (18 Jul 2009)

no1 is the hands down favourite for me


----------



## SKP1995 (18 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> no1 is the hands down favourite for me



Me too, I can't wait to get hold of some of this stuff!


----------



## glenn (18 Jul 2009)

ok thanks for the feedback, i like number one too as it was the 1st one i made. but when you look for the side it is very think and has little depth but i can try to change it.
i think no.5&6 are my 2nd favorites.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jul 2009)

again we fall into the trap of wondering which one is "right" and which one is "wrong" ! ...they all work! 

you need to to decide how to plant then question whether the hard scape works for those plants and the layout shape you have in mind.

surf the net for a few amano scapes and look at what he does....

it's early days but know one mentioned 3. you obviously saw it's potential!   

what was your plan for 3?.....this maybe?

http://www.adaeuro.com/zoom.asp?foto=im ... jpg&descr=

you begin to see, that many layouts are often right, it's just what we do with them.

it's also good to see some great, cheap hardscape in the country.

everything is WAY over priced!...


----------



## skinz180189 (19 Jul 2009)

Personally I'd do something similar to the first one, it just looks nicer to my eyes


----------



## samc (19 Jul 2009)

i have agree with mark. the other day i was woundering which layout to choose. i have decided on the one didnt like as much but will work with the plants better. if you look at amanos step by steps he doesnt really look like hes put much thought into his wood layouts but when you see them planted they are much different.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jul 2009)

Definately No3 as its unusual and coulg work really well.

Sam


----------



## afroturf (20 Jul 2009)

Great wood.

I agree 3 is definatly my fave, could be a great river biotope scape.


----------

